

Hand.js: a polyfill for supporting pointer events on every browser - freeman478
http://handjs.codeplex.com/

======
freeman478
It was introduced during the Microsoft Techdays'13 in Paris two weeks ago. Its
nice to see Microsoft playing nicely with the standards body and the other
browsers.

Their proposed API looks like a step forward from the iOS touchevent proposal.

